# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητο παιχνίδι για τα budgie μου!!

## Giannis198

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Πως σας φαίνεται το πάρκο που έφτιαξα για τα παπαγαλάκια μου?? Μέχρι τώρα απλά κάθονται στην κορυφή..  ελπίζω να το ευχαριστηθούν περισσότερο!! 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J500FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mariann@

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!!! εγώ σε ένα παρόμοιο τα εκπαιδεύω τα δικά μου. βάλε και χαρτί κουζίνας στον πάτο και άλλαζέ το τακτικά γιατί το ξύλο θα βρομίσει γρήγορα και θα είναι δύσκολο στον καθαρισμό

----------


## xrisam

Ωραιο το παρκο-σταντακι σου. Το καλο είναι ότι το δέχτηκαν και δεν το φοβούνται. 

Mπορεις να βελτιώσεις την κατασκευή σου, να την κάνεις λίγο πιο χαμηλη και με περισσότερα παραλληλα επίπεδα. 

Βάζε χαρτάκι καθημερινά για το έχεις πάντα καθαρό.

Εχω κόβω ένα κομματι ρολό κουζίνας και το βάζω έτσι:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου, πιστεύω σιγά σιγά θα το συνηθίσουν περισσότερο και θα το χαρούν!

----------


## Giannis198

Σιγα σιγα νιωθουν πιο ανετα. Θελω να τους βαλω μερικα παραληλα ξυλα γιατι οντως ειναι λιγο ψηλο.  σας ευχαριστω για τις ιδεες και τις παρατηρησεις σας!! 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J500FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

